# 21 Things



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Saw this and wanted to share, sure makes one feel old don't it....... sighs

http://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle/family/21-things-todays-kids-will-never-do/ss-AAajC5I#image=1


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

That is kinda neat . I think marbles were gone pretty much when I was a kid I'm 53 . I liked the window one . My grandson that just had a birthday and tuned 7 was watching me last year . I had an 87 Toyota pick-up he looked inside the door and pointed to the window crank and ask what it was . I started laughing and said it for the window . He looked at me funny like . So I cranked the window down with it . He said OH that's cool .LOL Though one of my super duty fords doesn't have power windows in it either and it an 03 .


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Maps wont go away any time soon.

I (somehow) remember car shopping as a tot. My older brother and I really liked the nice wagon at the dealer. It was so much more roomy then what we got. A VW rabbit. Perfect family car with 4 kids. 2 fit in the back seat and 2 in the hatch.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I shouldn't admit this on a public forum. But my son from time to time rides his bike without a helmet.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

About 40 miles from us is the Monroe County Marble Club Super Dome! Rolley-Hole marble tournaments -- not as big a deal as it was a few years ago. Gee, when I think back, that's already 15 or so years.  Have never seen them play but have heard a lot of 'talk' about it.

Shelia -- someone who chose a car with 8-track tape player over the new fangled cassette


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Climb trees (no tree stands or climbing tools)

Crawdads/crayfish

Salamanders

Stand in the bed of a pick up, leaning against the cab and being told to move so the driver could see out the rear view mirror.

Riding a "girls" bike because your legs were not long enough to reach the pedals with out rupture. You Dad wielding a bar across the frame to make it a boys bike once your legs grew.

Cutting grass with a push mower that had not one safety feature on it.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

My kids are going to miss out on a lot but if there is a garden hose they can still take a drink from it.


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

I think kids will miss out on a lot these days because they don't have to use their imagination anymore. With all the electronics out there they have plenty of things to keep them occupied. When I was young during the summer my mom would feed us breakfast and then open the door of the house and kick us all out. She didn't want us back to house till lunch. We didn't grow up with all the fancy things that are out there today. We had large family on single income the money wasn't there for fancy things. We would build tree houses out of sticks and baling twine or ride our bikes (without helmets) and make jumps for them in the driveway. Had to use our imagination. Sometimes imagination got the best of us though. One time had great plan to jump water tank with my bike, thinking I was a real hot shot. Well, it didn't work out well for me in the end. Crashed prettty hard. My pops sees all this unfold from house window. Comes out picks me up and says I bet you don't try that again. He was right, never tried that again. With all the crazy stuff we used to do as kids we are still alive to talk about it. I think that is what kids are going to miss these days.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

We learned real fast the lessons of risk vs reward back then.


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

hillside hay said:


> We learned real fast the lessons of risk vs reward back then.


Agreed. We sure did.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

IH 1586 said:


> My kids are going to miss out on a lot but if there is a garden hose they can still take a drink from it.


And they will learn to let the water run a little while to purge the hot water from the hose and get the "hose pipe" taste out of the water.

Nothing much compares to drinking cool water from a hose on a hot day. Then bending over and letting the water run over your head.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We had to explain what a "Party Line" was to our 25 yo the other day. He does drink from a garden hose though.

NC is talking about bringing back "Cursive writing" which I think they should.

I still say we're protecting our kids to death, they can't recognize danger when they see it. We never put locks and stuff on cabinet doors or removed certain things from coffee tables or end tables or put padding around fireplaces hearths. We did put a few of those plastic things in outlet holes where they played inside the most. When we told them "no" they knew what it meant.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I only tried sticking wires in an outlet once. Good thing my brother knew what a breaker was. He tripped it back on after my lil ball of fire experiment. No one was the wiser. I think that was about the same time my new toy was a woodburning kit. Almost made a fire with that one too...


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

I remember back when each township had there own landfill or "the dump" a young man could always find some kind of treasure that some else thought was junk. One in particular was an old quarry hole so it was kinda elevated at one end and we could spend hours shooting rats and skunks with our .22's can't do things like that anymore sighsss


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

[quote name="Grateful11" post="167437"

I still stay we're protecting our kids to death, they can't recognize danger when they see it. We never put locks and stuff on cabinet doors or removed certain things from coffee tables or end tables or put padding around fireplaces hearths. We did put a few of those plastic things in outlet holes where they played inside the most. When we told them "no" they knew what it meant.[/quote]

I agree with you. Also agree with my dad about danger and kids. For example let them ride their pedal bike really fast and wipe out and scrape their knee. They will learn from this. So than when they get older and get something with a motor they are less likely to do something stupid and seriously injure or kill themselves or someone else.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I didn't grow up on a farm. I grew about 2 or 3 miles outside the city limit of a small NC town but we still called it "out i the country" because it really was. My late Dad owned a Heating and AC business for about 35 years. I was hanging around in his sheetmetal shop, it was there at the home place, at about age 5 or 6 and by 8 or 9 was already making S-Locks and Drive-Cleats for Ductwork. I also knew what it was like to get a cut or mashed finger every now and then. I went to work for him every Summer once I turned 12 and anytime after school that he needed me, I think he paid me a dollar an hour, man I thought I was rich bought a new shotgun that first Summer for $35. My older brother, 14 years older than me, he worked Summers too when he was younger, would also help out on Saturdays if he needed us to do a furnace change out that required a little extra manpower. Dad taught us what it was like to "work", sliding underneath houses in the dirt and filth. Kids nowadays just don't do that sorta stuff. I had friends my age that worked along side their Dad's doing drywall, tilework, heavy equipment operating, construction, farming, you name it and like me started when they were old enough to reach a pedal or a level or hold a hammer. My late Mom and Dad were born before the Great Depression and knew what it was like to be hungry, work in the fields in the Summer time from sun up to sundown, put cardboard in the bottoms of your shoes, and eat whatever might be on the table.

Still remember Mom telling us how Pop, her Dad, we called him "Pop", we called Grandma "Granny", decided to grow quite a few acres of Cotton one year. When all was said and done he told his 7 kids that they didn't need to worry they would never be growing Cotton again. Mom said that was horrible picking Cotton by hand, she didn't mind the other stuff they grew and field work that went along with it but that Cotton was something else.

For those of you that don't know what S-Locks are, most people have no idea what I'm talking about when mention stuff like that:

https://www.google.com/search?q=s-locks&es_sm=91&biw=1404&bih=779&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=WdAfVezXBYHOsQXljYHYDg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg#tbm=isch&q=s-locks+ductwork

or Drive-Cleats:

https://www.google.com/search?q=s-locks&es_sm=91&biw=1404&bih=779&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=WdAfVezXBYHOsQXljYHYDg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg#tbm=isch&q=Drive-Cleats+ductwork


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Kids' these days' (with very few exceptions) have no idea what work is. I was at the dentist the other day, and it must have been take your kid to the dentist day and everyone of them from 3 years old to teens had smart phones. I just sat there and thought if something happens and this stuff does not work anymore there is going to a whole lot of people in a serious bind. If you ask them a question the first thing they do is reach for the phone to find a answer, they seem to have no power of thinking or reasoning. It may be kind'a cruel but one thing I do is to go into a store any buy something for say 4.52 and hand them a five, and when they punch that in say oh, I've got 2 cents and watch their reaction. I must say once in a great while I'll get one that doesn't miss a beat. Most go into a state of panic. Even though most of us have done things that would send OSHA over the edge, I just heard on the tube how many young people are killed or maimed texting while driving now. Young in the big cities have nothing to do, no jobs, no feeling of self worth and it seem no one can see this. Back in my youth after a day in the hay field I sure didn't feel like laying out all night and raising hell, that bed looked pretty good to me. Tech is a good thing, but I'm sure not going to give my life over to it. Well got that aired out!


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

TJH said:


> Kids' these days' (with very few exceptions) have no idea what work is. I was at the dentist the other day, and it must have been take your kid to the dentist day and everyone of them from 3 years old to teens had smart phones. I just sat there and thought if something happens and this stuff does not work anymore there is going to a whole lot of people in a serious bind.


Dentist office-Readers Digest-Laughter, the Best of Medicine.

Went out to eat the other day. Family sitting across the room. Mom, dad, two young kids. Each had their phone out tapping away.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's another one -- write a check.

My youngest daughter (age 23) still has the original book of checks she received when she first opened her checking account as a teenager. I think there is one check that has been used.

Everything is electronic transfer or use a debit card nowadays.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

RockmartGA said:


> Here's another one -- write a check.
> 
> My youngest daughter (age 23) still has the original book of checks she received when she first opened her checking account as a teenager. I think there is one check that has been used.
> 
> Everything is electronic transfer or use a debit card nowadays.


Amen to that. Always hate to be in line behind the old lady paying with a check.

God forbid she have everything filled out but the amount by the time they tell it to her. Nope. She hears the amount then pulls the checkbook out of her purse.

On the rare occasion I require a check my credit union prints one out for me. The last time I sent via snail mail 80 miles north to my mom. Took 2 days to get there.

Glad they are a thing of the past.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

TJH said:


> Kids' these days' (with very few exceptions) have no idea what work is. I was at the dentist the other day, and it must have been take your kid to the dentist day and everyone of them from 3 years old to teens had smart phones. I just sat there and thought if something happens and this stuff does not work anymore there is going to a whole lot of people in a serious bind. If you ask them a question the first thing they do is reach for the phone to find a answer, they seem to have no power of thinking or reasoning. It may be kind'a cruel but one thing I do is to go into a store any buy something for say 4.52 and hand them a five, and when they punch that in say oh, I've got 2 cents and watch their reaction. I must say once in a great while I'll get one that doesn't miss a beat. Most go into a state of panic. Even though most of us have done things that would send OSHA over the edge, I just heard on the tube how many young people are killed or maimed texting while driving now. Young in the big cities have nothing to do, no jobs, no feeling of self worth and it seem no one can see this. Back in my youth after a day in the hay field I sure didn't feel like laying out all night and raising hell, that bed looked pretty good to me. Tech is a good thing, but I'm sure not going to give my life over to it. Well got that aired out!


This is true...

My ten year old daughter is a BIG helper! I'm teaching her everything I know as we go along. Just this past week, we had to put up snow fence (that wood pickets connected with twisted wire rolled up stuff for those that don't know) around my folk's houses at Shiner and here on the farm for them to qualify for insurance and liability policy for the farms... total waste of time and money, but the companies won't do it without it, so...

I was sick the previous weekend when we did the work on my folk's place at Shiner... I couldn't bend much, so she did most of the ground-level work. She can crawl under a house and pull stuff out, bat big yellow-n-black garden spiders out of her way with an old cocklebur stick, like she did when she helped pull and guide the conduit and wiring under the house when we wired it up when they had it moved to the farm... She does plumbing and wiring and water well work with me, fixes cow troughs and fence, works with me in the shop on car/truck/tractor/farm machinery repairs, etc. She was nuts for that "American Restoration" show and when I decided to pull an old 13 foot disk out of the weeds of Grandpa's that had a broken frame rail and refurbish and repaint it and haul it to the Shiner farm for disking down hog wallows from the wild hogs moving into the area, she wanted to help, "We'll do our own 'American Restoration' Daddy!" She wasn't as enthusiastic running a die grinder with a knotted wire brush cup busting rust in long sleeves, gloves, and a face shield though! She was a huge help though, and I taught her to run the blowtorch and welder a little. She knows about doing a brake job on the van and pickup, oil changes, and working on equipment. While doing the snow fence the other day, I accidentally drove a post down through a plastic water line running underground under the house to the water trough out in the pasture... figured it out when water started bubbling up around the post. Had to dig it up, cut out the slit tube, and graft in a couple hose barbs screwed together to patch the line back. She helped with the torch and hose clamps and tools and fittings, and then she wanted to refill the hole, with her bare hands, to get all muddy and play in the dirt...  My nephews that live in town were with us when we did the house wiring about a year and a half ago in mid-summer in the heat, and they're totally useless... won't listen, have NO idea what you're talking about, can't follow the simplest directions, etc. I try to include them and teach them, but all they do 95% of the time is goof on the computer, on the DS, on the smartphone, or on the IPod... they are NEVER disconnected from some form of electronics... they have NO dexterity, NO reflexes, NO strength, NO endurance, NO skills (other than computers/electronics), and don't know anything (except electronics). In short, they're useless and more trouble than help.

Haven't turned Keira loose on the tractor yet, but I've been schooling her on it. She drives the truck and trailer on the farm, and I've even been teaching her to back up with a trailer. She drives the van on the farm. She runs and herds cows...

Anyway, IMHO that's how you "raise 'em right"...

Later! OL JR


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I still pay a lot of bills by check, course most of them I run off with my own printer.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Don't touch the (electric) fence! --- don't touch the fence! --- don't touch the fence!

Ahh, let him touch it, it won't kill him! Guaranteed, he won't touch it again!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Reminds me of my dad telling my brother to hold spark plug wire when he pulled on lawn mower. After the shocking experience he told my brother (maybe 10 or 12) if anyone ever asks you to do that again dont do it.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

My uncle would hold the battery powered electric fence, then touch your ear. Feeling that on your ear lobe would make a preacher cuss.

He thought it was funny.

Then I began doing it to his son and he got mad.

I remember finding a dead frog, a piece of wire and grounding it to an electric fence. I thought I had brought it back to life when it pulsated. He got dead again every time I unplugged him. Self taught science projects were the best.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> Reminds me of my dad telling my brother to hold spark plug wire when he pulled on lawn mower. After the shocking experience he told my brother (maybe 10 or 12) if anyone ever asks you to do that again dont do it.


Did the same thing to my brother at about that age... gave her a good pull to see if it was actually working...

Think he's still sore about that one... LOL

Later! OL JR


----------

